# Anyone like 60's and 70's music?



## cowgirl

Just wanted to share one of my favorite sites for 60's and 70's music.
If you scroll down to the playlist, there are a lot of good ones.

http://chu65nang67.us/nam/vietnam.html


----------



## hawgheaven

Thanks Cowgirl, great site!


----------



## cajun_1

Thanks  ... I remember many of these.


----------



## monstah

Great site, Cowgirl. Thanks for the link!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*  I remember them too Tim, but I'm not gonna thank Patty for reminding me how dag gone old I am. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## cajun_1

I'm not old... just aged  ...  well aged  ...


----------



## richoso1

Thanks cowgirl, I have many fond memories of those years and those songs. Aren't you a bit young for those tunes? Maybe you just like to dip into our past. Have a great week!


----------



## cowgirl

I love most music. This one just happens to be one of my favorites....I like to plug in my headphones while on the computer. sigh
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Remember folks, you're as young as you feel. Also, when it comes to good music...age is irrelevant.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ant
edited to add.....age is irrelevant in most things....smoking included. :)


----------



## richoso1

Remember folks, you're as young as you feel. Also, when it comes to good music...age is irrelevant.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[/quote]

Age is like race car driving.. it's not the mileage, it's the pit stops. So stay on track!


----------



## cowgirl

LOL...good one Rich!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*  Ok, I'll bite, what does it mean, "age is an elephant"?  Dang, wish I could find my readin glasses, good thing I go to the eye doctor on wed. for a check up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I might need new specs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cowgirl

LOL! Terry, you're priceless.


----------



## mavadakin

Ya Just Got Kudos..!!!!!!!!!! I Have Most Of These Songs.. Filled My 300 Disc Cd Player With This Kind Of Music..thank You For Sharing ..mike


----------



## mavadakin

Says I Need To Spread Kudos Around Befor I Can Give Ya Any..sorry But The Hearts There ..thanks Patty


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Mike!
I can't remember where I got this link, but it's in my favorites file and I play it at least weekly.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Wish I could hook up my good sterio speakers to the computer.


----------



## mavadakin

IO HAVE THE KNOWLAGE AT MY FINGERTIPS..LET ME GET SOME ADVICE FROM A GEEK MASTER...QUESTION DOES YOUR PUTER HAVE A CD BURNER......I SHOULD HAVE A REPLY VERY SOON..MIKE


----------



## cowgirl

No CD burner Mike. It's an old computer too.


----------



## mavadakin

Will Burn Your Cds For Ya..my Pleasure  Just Let My Geek Friend Do His Thing..send Me A Private Email Of What Songs Ya Love..told Ya Kudos [email protected] Website For Us Goodtimers


----------



## cowgirl

Mike I appreciate your kindness! I wouldn't want to put you to the trouble.


----------



## blackhawk19

Thanks Cowgirl, I used to have that book marked but lost it about a year ago


----------



## cowgirl

You're sure welcome Blackhawk..I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mavadakin

Im Not Creating Trouble..its No Problem For Me..i See Songs On Here I Dont Have ..lol..plus A Few That Should Be Here ..remember Pattie Page And The Tennesee Waltz..i Burn Cds For Everybody Just Cause They Cant..its Xmas Time ..be A Pleasure Not A Burdon..send Me A List ..mike


----------



## mavadakin

I Give You Sky Pilot Second List..thank You For Your Service.mike


----------



## blackhawk19

Thanks Mike


----------



## walking dude

wowow...........nice...........LOTS of music...........

d88de is groovin


----------



## cowgirl

Glad you like it Dewd!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Mike, I have a small laptop, I will check and see if it burns CD's....I'll let you know what I find out. Thanks!


----------



## dingle

Great link Cowgirl!! I'm jammin CCR @ work and lovin it!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

Great site Cowgirl!!  Being prior military and now working on a Test Center base.... it is being circulated thru my work buds now....


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks DINGLE and Busted!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that loves this music!


----------



## walking dude

the laughing elvis......lonesome to nite..........playlist 4...........KILLING ME.........LOLOLOL

he was using a saw in the background.........LOLOL......you know........the saw with a violin bow...........LMAO


----------



## sisco

Wow! Thanks for the link! Just what I need at work, the building architecture keeps my radio from picking up anything worth listening to.


----------



## cowgirl

HA! Thanks for the heads up Deud!


----------



## cowgirl

You're sure welcome sisco! I love wearing my headphones and listening...there's so much to listen too, I never get tired of it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Deud...........that WAS funny!!


----------



## wavector

http://www.blackfootrocks.com/home.htm


----------



## walking dude

blackfoot opened for stevie, when i saw this band.........who can ever forget train train


----------



## wavector

Badfinger - Baby Blue

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=0

Looking Glass - Brandy

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=8

1980's Rock

REM - Rockville

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=0


----------



## walking dude

sumin..........you WON"T see everyday......since of of em has passed........

ON a double headed ax

two of the finest guitar players........hope you vid card is better than mine......but i am using a rock for vid card in this flintmobile......lol



and TURN IT UP


----------



## cowgirl

Good links Deud and Wave....Thanks!


----------



## zapper

Thanks for the trip down Memory Lane
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Most of my favorite tunes are of that era.

Thanks for the link, it is a favorite now and about to be forwarded to a bunch of my ole buddies


----------



## oleolson

Here's some old & rare Whitesnake.


----------



## mossymo

Are you kidding me cowgirl, I do not think George Strait was on the radio till 1981.

Just kidding, I do thank you for the link !!!


----------



## richtee

Seems not to play for me, but don't matter. many are now playing in my head
"heeeey Mr. Tambourine man...play a song for meee..."
beautiful.


----------



## cowgirl

Zapper, glad you liked it!

Ole, I don't think I've ever heard that version....thanks for the link!

Mossy, ........LOL!

Sorry it won't open for you Rich! I don't know what could be wrong.


----------



## cajun_1

Wish it was continous play.......


----------



## ggnutsc

Cool site!!! I like all kinds of music... I used to DJ wedding dances and bars etc.... It's kinda nice to have a music library like this available on my PC at work


----------



## blackhawk19

Won't play for me either, it played on my old computer fine. Must be something on this new one blocking it. Lost the site when I upgraded. If you 
figure it out let me know.


----------



## cowgirl

Dang Blackhawk! Wish it would work for ya! Could it be blocked by a firewall or virus protection? Just guessing...I have no clue.



cajun, I wish it had continuous play too...that would be great.
I still wish I could hook up some large speakers to the computer to listen to it in the rest of the house.

ggnutsc, glad you like it!!


----------



## mavadakin

Hi Blackhawk..i Use Windows Vista With Firewall..have A Bit Of Knowlage About These Screwy Things ...before Ya Start Check Speaker Volume.. Next Do You Get Any Warnings Prior To Entering The Site....next Question Do You Enter Using Internet Explorer..or Do You Enter Using A Server Page? Such As Aol Net Zero Earthlink Etc..some Of These Net Servers Are Very Skeptical..let Me Know We Will Figure It Out..mike


----------



## cowgirl

Mike, I do have a burner on my laptop! Thanks for your offer though, I appreciate it.


----------



## shellbellc

Check your level of security, if you're set at medium high or high, it might not let you play.  Make sure your cookies are set to "on or accept".


----------



## walking dude

or if you don't want to accept ALL cookies.......

go to TOOLS at top of page.........internet options ......privacy......edit.......and make sure that site accepts your cookie


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*   So Patty, do you lay awake at night thinkin up this torment for me?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	















*


----------



## cowgirl

LOL!!!! Terry!!!!


----------



## cajun_1




----------



## richoso1

Terry, if she keeps whipping on you... you might need to change your handle to "Rawhide". Just kidding you, all in love is fair.


----------



## rockyb

Many thanks, Patty, for the link.  Love that site.  I have it as a favorite now.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*






 , thats the thing Rich, I just can't convince that poor little thing that she is in love with me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  She seems to be more than happy with the fella she has now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I guess she just don't realize how much more purty I am than him? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## cowgirl

I'm glad you like it Rocky, I never seem to tire of it. There's such a big selection.


----------



## cowgirl

Terry, I might reconsider IF you have a welder.

Please send pictures of welder.








Just kidding!!!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

* does this mean you don't want to see my welder? Its a Miller 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## zapper

Welder?
I got a Miller Bobcat, Miller wire feeder, Antique Hobart, Century buzz box and a good ole fashioned set of Victor torches with assorted tips!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






















Now if I only knew how to use them


----------



## cowgirl

Dang Terry and Zapper, you're fellas after my own heart!

I wish I knew how to weld.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*  Good morning Patty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  As much as I razz you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , in truth you are very talented. You would learn to weld in no time. With a wire feed, you just pull the trigger, with a stick machine, you strike it like a match. It just takes practice. Weld two pieces of metal togather as best you can, put them in a vice, get a big hammer and try to break them apart. When you can no longer break them apart, you is a welder. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If you are serious about learning, PM or email me. I can proably help you get started. *


----------



## cowgirl

Terry, is it anything like soldering? I know how to solder.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*  no, when you weld, you actually melt portions of the base metal togather. The stick or wire flows into the melted mixture to add some volume and also the flux or gas, floats the impurity to the top of the bead, where with a stick machine, you chip the slag off and underneath is your perfect weld, wire feed doesn't have the slag. *


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Terry!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Now I can say I've had my first welding lesson!


----------

